

Task Ave. -- Location-Aware Task Management - bgilham
http://www.taskave.com

======
bgilham
A bit of a shameless plug for the iPhone app I've been working on with a team
for the last three months. We launched just yesterday and would love some
feedback.

~~~
byoung2
I've been looking for an app like this for 2 years! I haven't tried it out
yet, but I wanted to ask if it lets you choose a type of location, and not
just a specific location. For example, can it remind me whenever I'm within
range of ANY Costco to buy AMC movie tickets? Or do I have to pick one Costco?

~~~
bgilham
Not at the moment, but it's a feature we're looking at adding in a future
update. You aren't the only person to bring that up.

Thanks!

~~~
byoung2
I seriously thought of making this app myself a while back, and came up with a
list of features I would include. Here are a few others that come to mind.

Multiple locations per reminder - e.g. notify me when there is a Bank of
America and a post office within walking distance of each other.

Date/location reminder - e.g. notify me if I pass a Bank of America during the
last 5 days of the month.

Time/location reminder - e.g. only notify me if I pass Bank of America during
bank hours

